# Need 1 for Sat



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking at trying to get out on Sarturday if the weather isn't too bad. Early start, 2 tanks. Get back to the dock early. I spearfish, but you do not have to. 

Let me know if you can go.


----------

